# Allez Comp, Tarmac, or Upgrade base Allez?



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

So I'm kinda stuck here.
I have a 2012 Allez (base) that used to have the 2300 shifters. Since then, I've upgraded my shifters and both derailleurs (to 105), cassette (Tiagra), and chain (SRAM PC-1031). I am pleased with the results so far. I've lost at least 15lbs since I started biking this winter (yay?) and I just feel like it's time for something new 

I bought my bike for less than 600 (it was the last one at my lbs), and I got the upgraded components new for less than 300. That puts me at a total investment of around 875. My goal is to end up with a bike that is vastly superior than the base Allez I started with. I've narrowed it down to several options so far:

1. Keep my Allez and upgrade the wheels. I can get a new set of Cosmic Elites for around 340, making my total investment 1215. 

2. Sell my Allez on Craigslist and use it to buy another base Allez (I can get it for 600), but this time upgrade to full 105 or full Ultegra. I've put my bike on Craigslist as a test to see what people would offer me, and I would actually be selling at a profit. Question here: Is it worth it to upgrade a base Allez frame to top tier components? I mean, everyone has great things to say about the Allez, and I see it as a lot of bike for such little money.

3. Sell Allez on CL and use it to buy an Allez Comp, which comes with 105 already. The benefits here are the upgrade E5 frame. However, I'm not sure how much better the E5 is than the A1. If the Comp isn't much lighter/stiffer than the bike I have now, I really don't think it's worth it. My lbs has the Allez Comp for 1250+tax, and if I choose to upgrade the wheels that would put me up at least another 400.

4. Buy the entry level Tarmac. This comes with Sora, however, and I feel that although the frame would feel nicer, I would be held back by its low level components. I can get the entry Tarmac for 1450+tax at my lbs. Would the Tarmac be a significant upgrade over my Allez?

5. Buy a Chinese carbon frame. The frame+shipping would be 550. A new 105 groupset would cost me 450, and some wheels would be around 400 (maybe RS80). Plus another 100 for handlebars, tape, stem, saddle, etc. Total would be around 1500.



I have a budget of around 1500. Here's my final question: If I have a base Allez and sell all the components except the frame/fork/seatpost, I could get a full 105 groupset for 450. This would put my total investment at 600+450+400(wheels)= 1450, minus however much I can sell the other components for. Is this upgrade Allez a better deal than the Allez Elite or the Allez Comp?


Sorry you had to read all of that. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the Allez frame. I've had both the base level and now I'm on the E5 (Allez Apex). I can't say I notice a difference, but I'll admit I'm not that in tune with my bikes. Personally, if it were my money, I'd probably upgrade what I have unless there was a short coming with the frame I had. But at the same time, if you can sell for a profit and you have the budget to upgrade the whole bike, I'd certainly consider that too. I mean it's always a good day when you upgrade parts, it's a great day when you upgrade the whole bike...lol


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

The E5 frame is great. I've owned two over the last couple of years. Things I would not do, because the frame is the most important part of the bike.

1. Stick with the cheap allez frame
2. Chinese carbon frame

The allez comp or the tarmac sport are both rock solid bikes with the exact same geometry. I loved that I could run 28c tires in the allez - and the ano black frame (which is going to be the same in 2014 with just a hint of red) looks sweet.

If I were you I'd put the 2300 stuff back on your old allez, buy an e5 frame along with some good wheels and a bar/stem/seatpost/saddle and get yourself a pretty sweet allez.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Those options are all bad ideas.

1. Cosmic Elites aren't an upgrade. Heavy, aero benefit is hardly there. You could just buy some 105 parts with that cash or something.
2. You'll go through a bunch of hassle only to have a 105 crankset, brakes, and derailleurs. 
3. Literally the same as #2
4. Go through all that trouble to have an entry level Tarmac, which you'll go full circle with attempting options 2/3.
5. If you have an experience that goes south, you abandoned your perfectly functioning bike for a dud. You have no warranty or real resale to help you. You're out a bike for quite a while as well because of shipping alone.

Like, where did any of these ideas come from?


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

Ventruck said:


> Those options are all bad ideas.
> 
> 1. Cosmic Elites aren't an upgrade. Heavy, aero benefit is hardly there. You could just buy some 105 parts with that cash or something.
> 2. You'll go through a bunch of hassle only to have a 105 crankset, brakes, and derailleurs.
> ...



/sigh

I define an upgrade as something that is better than what it replaces. In the case of my 3000g wheelset, the Cosmic Elites are therefore an upgrade. And I fail to see how buying an Allez Comp is the same as upgrading my Allez, but okay.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

masont said:


> The E5 frame is great. I've owned two over the last couple of years. Things I would not do, because the frame is the most important part of the bike.
> 
> 1. Stick with the cheap allez frame
> 2. Chinese carbon frame
> ...



I'm really aching to try an E5 frame :0
However, I ride a size 49, and being on the shorter end of the height spectrum puts me at a disadvantage when trying to buy used frames as they are all mostly 52cm+.
I was told I am tall enough for a 52, but that my torso is just a bit short for it to be comfortable. Perhaps I should try getting fitted again.


Also, do you have experience with the Allez Comp Apex? I really like the black/grey color over the red Allez Comp (which is definitely sweet, buy too flashy for me). I'd try to switch over to 105 if possible 
The Allez Comp Apex is 1000 whereas the regular Comp is 1250 :0


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

How about just buying an E5 frame, swapping your components and wheels over and then selling your old frame on CL or Ebay or here, etc.? It would leave you with at least half your budget left + what you get for your old frame. You could then use all or some of that to buy wheels.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

imo, unless you spend the money on a 10-speed Tarmac, I would keep your existing bike and upgrade the wheelset.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

YOLO said:


> Also, do you have experience with the Allez Comp Apex? I really like the black/grey color over the red Allez Comp (which is definitely sweet, buy too flashy for me). I'd try to switch over to 105 if possible
> The Allez Comp Apex is 1000 whereas the regular Comp is 1250 :0


I'm on an Allez Apex. I love it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

YOLO said:


> /sigh
> 
> I define an upgrade as something that is better than what it replaces. In the case of my 3000g wheelset, the Cosmic Elites are therefore an upgrade. And I fail to see how buying an Allez Comp is the same as upgrading my Allez, but okay.


your money, if you actually think any of that is worthwhile over making a more complete investment, go ahead.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

When I first got fitted for my bike, I was told that the 52cm would be fine if my arms/torso were a bit longer, or if I was flexible enough to ride without any discomfort. When I first tried the 52cm Allez, I instinctively put my hands on the tops of the bar, as that felt comfortable to me. This, to them, was a sign that perhaps I would be uncomfortable reaching the handlebars. I was then put on a 49cm Allez, which felt more comfortable on the hoods. After some adjustments, I was told the 49cm was a great fit, and indeed it was. Since then I've tried to ride at least every other day, and I love it.


Today, I went to a bicycle shop and asked if it were possible to try and ride the 52cm Allez Sport they had on display. The lady who I spoke with was also the fit technician for the shop, and she was very friendly. She measured my inseam and adjusted the seat height for me. She also took a look at my current Allez and told me that based on what she saw, she could tell the fit was pretty good. I had my seatpost slightly higher than what was normal though.

I took the 52cm Allez out for a 30min spin around the area. Almost immediately, I could feel a huge difference. I felt I could climb hills way more easily. I also did not feel any discomfort riding on the hoods! 

Is it reasonable to suggest that after riding for half a year, I have become more flexible in my neck/back so that an aggressive position is no longer an issue? My neck is not as sore as it used to be when I first started riding. I feel like a 52cm is a great ride. Granted, I only rode it for 30mins, but I feel it was just as comfortable (if not MORE comfortable) than my 49cm.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

To me it seems weird that a bigger frame would be more aggressive. Did the allez you rode have a similar stack of spacers and stem length to your current one? The 52cm has a bigger head tube than the 49cm which should make the 52 a bit more upright. I guess if you have a stubby upper body the extra bit of reach might stretch you a fair amount.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

WTF?!

I just found a 2014 Trek Madone 7 Series frameset for 400 at my bike store's online site!! Is this correct?!? If it's an error in the pricing system, idc, I'm about to buy like 2 of these!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

YOLO said:


> WTF?!
> 
> I just found a 2014 Trek Madone 7 Series frameset for 400 at my bike store's online site!! Is this correct?!? If it's an error in the pricing system, idc, I'm about to buy like 2 of these!


It has to be an error man. The bike just came out and there's pretty much no way they are selling it for $400. It's like a $4,300 frameset.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Madone 7 Series Frameset - New! - Trek Bicycle


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> It has to be an error man. The bike just came out and there's pretty much no way they are selling it for $400. It's like a $4,300 frameset.


lmfaooo I know this is so weird!
View attachment 284686

I wonder if they'll let me go through with this...
#yolo 
You already know how it is. If I can cop 3, I'll sell 2 and keep the third for myself or something.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

YOLO said:


> lmfaooo I know this is so weird!
> View attachment 284686
> 
> I wonder if they'll let me go through with this...


The link doesn't work.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

Fixed.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

YOLO said:


> Fixed.


I guess it probably won't hurt to try, but I would just call and ask what's up. Maybe it's a deposit on a pre-order kind of thing.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

So I ended up calling them about it haha
They told me nice try, but that it wouldn't have worked anyway. They said they go over each invoice before ordering frames, so the $400 would have alerted them immediately!


As for my situation, I think I'm probably gonna end up selling my Allez and combine that with the money I am getting for my research 
I'll be investing all of it anyway, so hopefully I'll have around $7000 by January so I can get a nice Tarmac lol


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> your money, if you actually think any of that is worthwhile over making a more complete investment, go ahead.


+1...... I have to agree with this. You have already done some upgrades. I have owned the A1 and E5 frames and I couldn't tell the difference.

I know that people say that the frame is what's most important and I do agree. That being said, the A1 Specialized frame is still a very good frame. I think you should keep what you have, buy a nice set of wheels and be done with it. Those RS80s you were talking about would be a nice upgrade at around 1500 grams. Also, any upgrades you do from there will be a waste. You've already upgraded a bit but the only upgrade that could've made any difference are the wheels.

What you haven't heard from anyone is that entry level bike frames are of high quality now. Most "upgrades" offer very little in terms of improvement. Your Allez might not be a $3,000 steed but it still is a very high quality machine. I don't expect to change your opinion but for what you will spend on your choices, you'd do better just saving your money for a while and buying a complete, new bike with the components you want.


----------



## YOLO (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm looking at the 2013 Tarmac line now.
I don't understand the pricing haha.

Entry-Level Tarmac: 9spd Sora, FSA Gossamer crank, 8r carbon frame = $1450
Tarmac Sport: 105, less crappy wheels, same crank, same 8r frame = $1900
Tarmac Elite: 105, less crappy wheels, Gossamer Pro, same 8r frame = $2400
Tarmac Comp: Ultegra, less crappy wheels, SL-K crank, same 8r frame = $2900
Tarmac Expert: Ultegra, SL-K crank, same crappy wheels, 10r frame: $3000

Then there's the Venge:
Venge Comp: 105, Gossamer Pro crank, crappy wheels, 11r frame: $2700

These are the prices at my bike store. I can upgrade the entry level Tarmac from Sora to 105 for $275 (exactly), minus what I'd get for selling the Sora components. This would mean I'd be at $1725 (minus Sora). If everything up to the Tarmac Comp uses the same 8r frame, isn't this the best way to go? Or are there some differences between these 8r frames :0 I mean, I'm not about to drop $3000 for a Tarmac Expert with a 10r frame if the differences are neglible. I would understand upgrading if the Sport, or Elite had a 10r frame, but they don't.
Isn't the Venge a better deal at this price point as well?


I apologize for thinking in numbers; I just have a limited budget lol 
Thanks in advance.


----------

